# Hamburger (K)Nightriders



## entry (17. Januar 2004)

So ich habe jetzt einfach mal einen Nightride Thread für Hamburg aufgemacht. Ab jetzt bitte hier alle Absprachen für die Nightrides rein. Für XC Training, welches sinniger Weise nicht in der Nacht stattfinden kann, bitte den anderen Thread benutzen!


----------



## entry (18. Januar 2004)

Yeah, super Wetter heute...
Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Dann wird es heute abend lustig!
Also wann wollen wir uns heute abend an dieser Hütte treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (18. Januar 2004)

Super geil! Ich habe mich den ganzen Tag abgehätzt um hier in HH mit euch fahren zu können und nun sind alle zuhause geblieben.
Irgendwie klappt das nicht!!!


----------



## Lupi (18. Januar 2004)

Schade , das tut mir leid.

Nächste Chance am Donnerstag in Timmendorf.


----------



## madbull (18. Januar 2004)

Bloß nicht aufgeben (so wie Nat/Two2one, der nach einem erfolglosen Aufruf schon aufgab  )! Was meinst du wie lange es gedauert hat, bis endlich bei mir jemand mitgefahren ist...    

Eine rechtzeitigere Ankündigung wäre wohl auf jeden Fall schon mal eine gute Idee...    

Ansonsten, wie Christian schon sagte, komm doch einfach mal nach Timmendorf.


----------



## Martinbaby (18. Januar 2004)

Bei trockener Witterung bin ich demnächst bestimmt auch bald wieder mal dabei. 

Vor allem bin ich ganz heiß auf meinen ersten Nightride in den HaBes. Ich hoffe, daß mir diese Woche mit Alex wieder das Licht an meinem Bike aufgeht. Außerdem höre ich schon seit einigen Wochen wieder so merkwürdige Stimmen aus Timmendorf. Komischerweise immer donnerstags wenn ich abends im Bett liege


----------



## Lupi (18. Januar 2004)

Martin komm , Martin komm , oder was sagen die Stimmen ?


----------



## tustust (19. Januar 2004)

Moinsen,

hey entry, ich war am WE so doof und habe mein Mobbilfon in der Firma gelassen. Das war zwar herlich ruhig, dummerweise konnten wir uns aber nicht absprechen......Schade.

Ich schlage den Dienstag (20.01) vor. Gerne auch später. Vielleicht 19:00, oder 19:30 am Michel um dann 45 min später an der Kärtner Hütte zu sein?
Was hältst Du/Ihr davon?

Und wehe, das Wetter saut wieder so rum!!!!

Bis denne


----------



## entry (19. Januar 2004)

*Timmendorfer:* Das kann ich leider NIE schaffen da ich bis 19.oo Uhr arbeiten muss.

*TustTust:* Schade, gestern ging ja sogar das Wetter. Dienstag ist cool für mich... Aber 19.30 könnte echt knapp werden... Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich das schaffe. Lass uns doch lieber 19.45 sagen und dann 20.30 an der Hütte...

Man, das Wetter heute ist ja schon wieder richtig geil. Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## tustust (19. Januar 2004)

@entry
...dann laß uns doch vorsichtshalber erst 20:00 Uhr treffen. Wir wären dann 20:30 - 20:40 Uhr an der "Hütte". Für mich ist das "leicht späte" Fahren kein Problem! Bin Zeittechnisch Recht unkompliziert, bloß nicht Frühmorgens! 

Na, wie siieht´s aus?

Gruß


----------



## entry (19. Januar 2004)

Ja ok! Also 20.oo Uhr bei Michel, dem alten Haudegen. ;-`)
Und 20.3o Uhr an der Hütte, das schaffen wir schon.

Mitfahren!_hier_klicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (19. Januar 2004)

@entry.
wenn sich für morgen (Di.) noch Andere ansagen, die um 20:30 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sind, sollten wir uns ein paar Minuten vor 20:00 Uhr treffen. Habe mir den Haltestellenaushang <Stadthausbrücke> für die S3 nach Neuwiedenthal angeschaut: um 20:02 fährt die Bahn und benötigt genau 28 Minuten, wären also kurz nach 20:30 Uhr an der "Hütte"......
Wenn morgen keiner mitkommt, sind wir natürlich ungebunden...;-)

Die Strecke per Bike vom Michel - "Hütte" ist im Dunkeln und bei wahrscheinlich mäßigem Wetter nicht in 30 Minuten zu schaffen!

bis morge


----------



## Buddy (19. Januar 2004)

Auf mich bitte nicht warten, hab mich versehentlich angemeldet und kann mich nicht mehr abmelden [Error 404] 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## entry (19. Januar 2004)

*Buddy: *konntest du der Verlockung des Links nicht wieder stehen?

*Tusttust: *Ja geht klar. Lass uns doch einfach FEST um 19.45 Uhr beim Michel treffen... Ok?


----------



## Buddy (19. Januar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> *Buddy: *konntest du der Verlockung des Links nicht wieder stehen?



Hehe, was musst Du das auch direkt zu "Ich bin dabei" verlinken


----------



## tustust (19. Januar 2004)

o.k. , dann 19:45 fest am Michel.....

tschööss


----------



## bofh_marc (20. Januar 2004)

Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt, bin ich wohl dabei. 

Bis heute Abend. Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (20. Januar 2004)

@bofh_marc
FEIN! An der "Kärtner Hütte"? Wahrscheinlich ja.....

bis heute abend. Wetter sieht gut aus!!!! Aber ich kenne ja Hamburg...

tustust


----------



## entry (20. Januar 2004)

Sehr schön!
Das Wetter sieht ja auch echt gut aus! Ich freu misch schon 

Jeah das Wetter is immer noch gut - Geilomat!!!


----------



## entry (20. Januar 2004)

Leute, sorry, werden erst 20:45 Uhr einschlagen.....


----------



## entry (20. Januar 2004)

So da bin ich wieder. Bin just in diesem moment nach Hause gekommen. War ein Super Nightride durch die Harburger Berge. Ich hoffe es war niemand an der Kärtner Hütte. Tusttust und ich haben den Laden nämlich nicht gefunden.  Ich schlage hiermit direkt den nächsten Sonntag um 20.oo Uhr vor. Wo sollten wir vielleicht nochmal absprechen.
Ein kleiner Bericht kommt morgen...


----------



## bofh_marc (21. Januar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es war niemand an der Kärtner Hütte. Tusttust und ich haben den Laden nämlich nicht gefunden.



DOCH, ich war da. 
Habe 10 min gewartet und bin dann alleine weiter. War aber auch so ganz okay (28 km). 

Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann noch mal.
Marc


----------



## entry (21. Januar 2004)

bofh_marc Das tut mir leid. Ich spreche sicher auch für TustTust wenn ich mich dafür entschuldige. Wir haben gehofft dass du nicht kommst. Da wir die Hütte einfach nicht gefunden haben.
Ansonsten war es wirklich ein cooler Ride. Nette kurze Berge und der stockschwarze Wald waren wirklich ein ganz neues Erlebniss für mich. Mit ein paar mehr Leuten hätte es sicher noch mehr Spass gemacht. Heute ist ja auch wieder super Wetter, leider ist mein Bike ziemlich im Arsch wie ich gestern feststellen musste. Ich werde erstmal alles putzen und pflegen müsssen. Und das schaffe ich erst am WE.


----------



## tustust (21. Januar 2004)

HiHi,

bei <entry> macht das voll "KnackeMannundSöhne" im Antrieb. Ein Glück erst zum Ende der Tour.... Hoffentlich haste dat bis WE roger......Am Sonntag zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit soll´s wieder losgehen.....Terminabsprache lieber später. Diesesmal kommen wir Batzen auch zum riichtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit! Versprochen!

greats,
TWUST



			
				entry schrieb:
			
		

> bofh_marc Das tut mir leid. Ich spreche sicher auch für TustTust wenn ich mich dafür entschuldige. Wir haben gehofft dass du nicht kommst. Da wir die Hütte einfach nicht gefunden haben.
> Ansonsten war es wirklich ein cooler Ride. Nette kurze Berge und der stockschwarze Wald waren wirklich ein ganz neues Erlebniss für mich. Mit ein paar mehr Leuten hätte es sicher noch mehr Spass gemacht. Heute ist ja auch wieder super Wetter, leider ist mein Bike ziemlich im Arsch wie ich gestern feststellen musste. Ich werde erstmal alles putzen und pflegen müsssen. Und das schaffe ich erst am WE.


----------



## Buddy (21. Januar 2004)

@TustTust:

Wo genau in Eimsbüttel wohnst Du, wenn man fragen darf... ?

Gruß, Rick


----------



## tustust (21. Januar 2004)

@Buddy:

ich wohne Ende Langenfelder Damm, kurz vor´m SCHWEINSKE....wieso? Willst Du mir Böses, weil Du auch einer von den "Versetzten" bist?  Oder woollen wir bei Gelegenheit einfach zusammen losbiken?

greats



			
				Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> @TustTust:
> 
> Wo genau in Eimsbüttel wohnst Du, wenn man fragen darf... ?
> 
> Gruß, Rick


----------



## Buddy (21. Januar 2004)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> @Buddy:
> 
> ich wohne Ende Langenfelder Damm, kurz vor´m SCHWEINSKE....wieso? Willst Du mir Böses, weil Du auch einer von den "Versetzten" bist?  Oder woollen wir bei Gelegenheit einfach zusammen losbiken?
> 
> greats



Ja, ich will Dir Böses  

Nein, hatte mich nur mal interessiert. Sobald mein Bike fertig ist können wir aber gerne mal ne Runde biken  Biste auch mal im Volkspark ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (22. Januar 2004)

Moin Buddy,

im Volkspark findest Du mich zum Nightriden eher sellten, da es dort auch nicht wirklich dunkel ist (Attention: Nightride-Thread). Was kann man/frau dort denn überhaupt fahren? Dirt?  Länger Touren wohl eher nicht!?!?!? Komm´ mal lieber mit in die HaBe zum Nightriden. 

Am Besten, Du schaust, wenn Du Dein Bike fertig hast, nach oben in die kleine Box "Last-Minute-Biking". Dort packen wir immer unsere Hamburger Termine rein. Ich habe mal einen für diesen Sa.(24.01.) Mittag reingepult....
Natürlich können wir uns auch mal gemeinsam auf den Weg machen.....Sag einfach Bescheid, gerne per PM.....

Also, schraub´ ordentlich fix los, sonst verpaßt Du die Saison 

TWUST




			
				Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich will Dir Böses
> 
> Nein, hatte mich nur mal interessiert. Sobald mein Bike fertig ist können wir aber gerne mal ne Runde biken  Biste auch mal im Volkspark ?


----------



## entry (25. Januar 2004)

So, hey Leute!
Was ist denn nun mit einem Nightride? Schön im Schnee? Wer ist dabei!!! Je mehr Fahrer desto mehr Spass, also wer hat Bock???


----------



## Rabbit (25. Januar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es war niemand an der Kärtner Hütte. Tusttust und ich haben den Laden nämlich nicht gefunden.


Tststs, die Kärtner Hütte kann man doch wirklich nicht verfehlen, liegt doch direkt an der B73!

Für's nächste mal:






Viel Spaß heute im Schnee (falls ihr dann fahrt). Wir haben den Winterfreuden heute bei Tageslicht gefrönt  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99149

Gruß 
Harry


----------



## entry (25. Januar 2004)

LOLomatik!
Naja, ich wusste so oder so nicht wo diese Hütte ist. Jetzt weiss ich es ja. Nächstes mal finde ich sie bestimmt.
Schade dass heute keiner mit mir fahren wollte. Jetzt bin ich in Lübeck geblieben und habe eine schöne Runde um den Ratzeburger See gemacht!
ALLEINE!  
Aber mein Bike macht immernoch so viel lärm. Kennt jemand einen coolen Bikeladen in HH wo ich unter der Woche vielleicht mal an meinem Bike schrauben könnte? Ich habe keine Lust meine Werkstatt mit in meine Wohnung nach HH zu schleppen!


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Hat jemand Lust am Dienstag den 27. Jan. ab 18.30 mit mir eine Runde durch die HaBe zu drehen? Soll ja recht kalt werden und da hab ich keine Lust alleine zu fahren. Nächste Möglichkeiten sind Mi. und Fr., aber jeweils nicht nach 19 Uhr Startzeit.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## tustust (26. Januar 2004)

Moin Leute,

schnarch....bin vom WE auferstanden......

@entry
Empfehlenswerter Fahrradladen? Versuch´s mal mit CNC in der Stresemannstraße...zwischen S-Bahn-Holstenstraße und Sternenbrücke. Die Jungs kennen sich aus.....

Bis zur nächsten Runde....

Gruß


----------



## bofh_marc (26. Januar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hat jemand Lust am Dienstag den 27. Jan. ab 18.30 mit mir eine Runde durch die HaBe zu drehen? Soll ja recht kalt werden und da hab ich keine Lust alleine zu fahren. Nächste Möglichkeiten sind Mi. und Fr., aber jeweils nicht nach 19 Uhr Startzeit.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Moin,

Dienstag kann ich leider nicht. Aber Mittwoch oder Freitag koennte klappen. Ich melde mich dann noch mal.

Marc


----------



## NoFunAtAll (26. Januar 2004)

Ich würde auch mit, allerdings nur wenns unter null bleibt, denn auf Taumatsch hab ich keine Lust.

Ich kann fast immer 

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch mit, allerdings nur wenns unter null bleibt, denn auf Taumatsch hab ich keine Lust.
> 
> Ich kann fast immer
> 
> ...



Ok, halten wir mal den Mi. fest. Um 18.30 an der Hütte? Gilt nur bei Temperaturen von -10 bis 0 Grad 
Ich trag dann den Termin ein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (26. Januar 2004)

Ich komme immer mit. Hauptsache es ist frühestens um 19.30 am Michel ;-`)
Ich muss leider bis 19.oo Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Januar 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann fast immer


 Was noch zu beweisen wäre, insbesondere bei Temperaturen *unter null*


----------



## entry (26. Januar 2004)




----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme immer mit. Hauptsache es ist frühestens um 19.30 am Michel ;-`)
> Ich muss leider bis 19.oo Uhr arbeiten.



Und ich leider früh aufstehen


----------



## entry (26. Januar 2004)

Ja ich auch.

Habt ihr schon gesehen dass der Marathon in Garmisch 6 Tage vor TransAlp ist?  So ein scheiss!!! Was soll ich nur machen? Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gut ist 6 Tag vor TransAlp noch so ein Ding zu fahren, oder?


----------



## tustust (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ihr all,

ich werde das um 18:30 Uhr leider auch nicht schaffen. Wäre generell 19:00 Uhr nicht auch i.O.? Ach Mist, mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich am Mi. ´nen blöden Termin habe :-( 
Würde mich, wenn eventuell dann Fr., trotzdem über einen Starttermin ab 19:00 Uhr freuen!  
Ersteinmal viel Spaß Euch am Mi. ......

Gruß von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tustust (26. Januar 2004)

@entry
Nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, für Dich aber wohl eher ein Vorbereitungsrennchen


----------



## entry (26. Januar 2004)

@ Tusttust - Maybe! Mhhmmhhhmm... no!

Lets talk about training. Ich bin ja dafür dass wir uns um 20.oo Uhr an der Hütte treffen! Der Tag ist mir egal. Früher kann ich echt nicht und dann kann tusttust die ganze Sache auch ein bischen lockerer Angehen!
Hätte aber echt Lust mal mit ein paar mehr Leuten zu fahren. Bitte Bitte


----------



## Sanz (26. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Mi, Do oder auch Freitag 18.30 sind OK. Im LMB ist bis dato noch nichts eingetragen  
Ich schau morgen noch einmal vorbei!

Gruß und bis dann
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (26. Januar 2004)

Do und Fr muss ich für mich jetzt doch canceln, kann schließlich nur fast immer.  

Also ich trag dann mal was für morgen um 18.30Uhr ein.

Gruß
Fritz


oh, was sehe ich da beim Eintragen! Ein Nightride am Mittwoch mit Catsoft!
Dann fahren wir eben alle da mit und ich trage dann für dienstag nichts ein.
Also denn bis dann


----------



## tustust (27. Januar 2004)

@all
....kann Mi. wie gesagt leider nicht mit, wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!

@entry
Diese Woche ist bei mir schlecht: habe die Federgabel samt Lagerschalen ausgebaut.....dauert ein paar Tage, bis das Ding wieder drin ist. Mich wird man also nur beim Joggen um die Alster und beim RR-Trainieren sehen...."Puh, ist das kalt auf der Straße!!!!"

Bis nächste Woche......

Gruß


----------



## Sanz (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich war da, doch leider 8 min zu spät.   Unten am Parkplatz habe ich noch den Wagen von Robert und einen gleich danebenstehenden Golf gesehen. Bin aber sofort weiter mit stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit laut Haallooo rufend unseren Standardweg bis zum Ehestorfer Weg hoch gefahren. Leider vergebens!   

Sorry, ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß!  

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (28. Januar 2004)

Wir haben auf dich gewartet und dachten dann wir fahren dir mal entgegen. Bist du nicht von da gekommen, von wo du immer kommst?? 

Tut mir echt leid, ich hatte vorletzte Woche den selben Ärger, alleine an der Hütte zu sein.

Hat vorhin "leider" auch ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht.

Der Golf war übrigens meiner

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2004)

Mist!  Hatte gedacht du hättest es dir anders bei Boden überlebt. Hatte auch die Zeit nicht im Griff, das müssen aber doch mehr als 8 Minuten gewesen sein 

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Es gibb immer eine zweite Chance.


----------



## Sanz (29. Januar 2004)

> Wir haben auf dich gewartet und dachten dann wir fahren dir mal entgegen. Bist du nicht von da gekommen, von wo du immer kommst??



Hallo Ihr,

Wie der Zufall das so will, bin ich diesmal den Ehestorfer Heuweg runter gefahren, nach dem Motto: Festlegen verarmt! Man sollte doch bei seinen Gewohnheiten bleiben.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Wollen wir Andre am Freitag noch mal die Chance geben pünktlich zu kommen?   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (29. Januar 2004)

Hi

Also ich wäre dabei, aber nur wenn kein Schneematsch liegt.
So wie gestern wars optimal.

Gruß Fritz


----------



## bofh_marc (29. Januar 2004)

Bin auch dabei, wenn sich das Wetter haelt.

Habe zwar leichte Blessuren, aber es wird schon gehen.

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Andre!
Willst du um 18.30 oder um 19 Uhr da sein?   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## entry (29. Januar 2004)

Jemand heute (29.1) Bock auf nen NR?
Ich könnte ab 20 Uhr bei den HaBes...


----------



## tustust (29. Januar 2004)

....bin leider MTB-los.... :-(

Gruß


----------



## entry (29. Januar 2004)

Warum das denn?
Niemand anders der heute mit mir biken geht?


----------



## tustust (29. Januar 2004)

....na, halt die Gabel komplett ausgebaut....Und bei Kanonental baut man das nicht wieder so schnell ein  

tschöö und viel Glück bei der Suche....

Thomas


----------



## entry (29. Januar 2004)

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst bescheid sagen.
Headshoks nehme ich im schlaf auseinander...  
Aber leider auch nur die - ich glaube meine SID müsste auch mal gepflegt werden, und das kann ich "noch" nicht.


----------



## tustust (29. Januar 2004)

Danke für´s Angebot! Ist aber schon alles draußen. Das untere Lager war etwas blöd. Mußte mit ´nem Fön das Lager warm machen, um es über das Steuerrohr zu bekommen. Hat aber gefunzt.....Nun liegt die Hefty schon bei 320 Euronen bei EBAY und läuft noch 6 Tage. Mal schauen wieviel Schotter das dann gibt....

tschööss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (29. Januar 2004)

Oh, und was kommt dann?


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo! 
Das Wetter ist für morgen wohl der linmitierende Faktor   
Ich bin ganz froh nicht nach Timmendorf gefahren zu sein, wäre wohl nie angekommen bei dem Stau 
Ich werde mich morgen Nachmittag bis 17 Uhr entscheiden und einen Termin reinschreiben für 19 Uhr. Meldungen dann bitte auf mein Handy per SMS. Meine Nummer ist 0160-94941280.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Bitte nur SMS, telefonieren ist hier auf dem Land nicht möglich


----------



## Sanz (29. Januar 2004)

Habe mir Deine Nummer notiert und werde bei Nichttauwetter mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit dabei sein.

Gruß an alle
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Dies ist eine Absage meinerseits für heute Abend. Nicht weil es mir zu glatt zum biken ist, sondern weil ich von Zuhause einfach wohl nicht vernüftig mit dem Auto durchkomme 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## NoFunAtAll (30. Januar 2004)

Ich wäre noch dabei.

Also Andre , MArc und Co???
Ich gucke hier um 16Uhr nochmal rein. 
Als Starttermin schlage ich 18:30 vor
Meine Handynummer: 0175-1604639

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## bofh_marc (30. Januar 2004)

Ich bin wohl auch dabei (18:30). Vorsichtshalber auch meine Nummer:

0179 - 66 11 931

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinerFD (30. Januar 2004)

Also 18:30 Abfahrt an der Kärtner-Hütte, richtig?

Da bin ich auch mit dabei.

bis das 

Heiner

p.s.: wie wär´s, wenn der Initiator dieses Night-rides den auch ins LMB stellt?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (30. Januar 2004)

Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt.
Da ich bis dann nicht mehr im Forum sein werde, bitte ich Absagen telefonisch oder per SMS an mich zu richten. 

Nochmal meine Nummer:
0175 1604639

@Marc+Andre: Wäre gut wenn einer von euch mitkommt, ich kenne mich in den HAbe´s immer noch nicht gut aus.

Bis denn.
Fritz


----------



## tustust (30. Januar 2004)

@ entry:
....dann kommt wohl ´ne "German A Force Kilo".....Trapezgabel mit wählbaren Dämpfer....also voll Zukunftssicher, hoffe ich......
Hat mit der Gabel jemand Erfahrung?

Viel  Spaß Euch allen beim Nightride im Schnee!!!!

Gruß


----------



## two2one (31. Januar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß nicht aufgeben (so wie Nat/Two2one, der nach einem erfolglosen Aufruf schon aufgab  )! Was meinst du wie lange es gedauert hat, bis endlich bei mir jemand mitgefahren ist...
> 
> Eine rechtzeitigere Ankündigung wäre wohl auf jeden Fall schon mal eine gute Idee...
> 
> Ansonsten, wie Christian schon sagte, komm doch einfach mal nach Timmendorf.



Dude....von wegen nach einem versuch, nach 2 nächte aline im wald warten auf der 1 fahrere der sich nicht vorhier abgemeldet hat(nur nicht aufgetaucht), und 1 tour mit andre im regen habe ich enschlossen zu warten bist ihr alline auf die idea kommt.

@entry, verleicht konnen wir zuzamen ein angriff starten, ich komme auch nicht nach timmendorf, und wann ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich auch nicht warum ich in timmendorf fahren soll wann harburg gleich vor die tür ist.
Gruss an alle 
Nat


----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2004)

Moin Nat, auch mal wieder unter uns? 


			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme auch nicht nach timmendorf, und wann ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich auch nicht warum ich in timmendorf fahren soll wann harburg gleich vor die tür ist.


Nein, das versteht man auch erst, wenn man da mal mitgefahren ist. Der "Spirit" kommt wirklich erst nach dem ersten mal 
Das ist nicht einfach bloß ein Nightride. Das sind zum einen die netten Leute, die immer wieder nette Strecke, das ist die Athmosphäre die aufkommt wenn man an der Promenade von Travemünde an der Passat vorbeicruised. Das ist die Glühweinpause am Maritim in Timmendorf (herzlichen Dank an Lupi für diese mittlerweile zur Tradition gewordenen Idee) und nicht zuletzt der Ride über das Brodtner Steilufer, welcher bei sternenklarer Nacht den Blick über die Silhouette der Lübecker Bucht freigiebt, wären unten am Ufer die Brandung der Ostsee eine einmalige, akustische Untermalung dazu liefert 

Und nebenbei bemerkt: Für mich ist Timmendorf in der gleichen Zeit zu erreichen, wie die Harburger Berge!
Da kann man sehen wie zentral Ahrensburg doch liegt!


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das versteht man auch erst, wenn man da mal mitgefahren ist. Der "Spirit" kommt wirklich erst nach dem ersten mal
> Das ist nicht einfach bloß ein Nightride.


Harry weiss wovon er spricht! 100 % ACK!  Die Harburger Berge bei Nacht mögen ihren Reiz haben, sind aber in keinster Weise mit dem Nightride am Timmendorfer Strand zu vergleichen. Madbull hat da eine wunderbare Strecke in petto, wenngleich ich auch noch nicht in den Genuss der grossen Runde gekommen bin. Ich denke die im Laufe der Zeit hier veröffentlichten Fotos sprechen für sich.  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (31. Januar 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme auch nicht nach timmendorf, und wann ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich auch nicht warum ich in timmendorf fahren soll wann harburg gleich vor die tür ist.
> Gruss an alle
> Nat




ich denke mal , das auch niemand gezwungen werden soll in Timmendorf zu fahren.War ja auch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## Focus-Biker (31. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, sobald meine Federgabel wieder heil ist und ich die schriftlichen Prüfungen (Abi) hinter mit hab. Also nächstes Wochenende gehts bei mir wieder. 

Wo fahrt ihr denn in Hamburg immer? Harburger Berge?


----------



## two2one (31. Januar 2004)

Rabbit du bist sowieso ein sonderfall . Ich glaube dir das es spass bringt, und da das der hauptsache ist, ihr sollen fahren wo ihr wollen, aber, es endert der tatsache nicht das Ich nicht da hin komme. (nicht weil ich euch nicht mag sondern weil ich arbeiten muss  )
Aber es seht so aus als op ein paar leute tatsechlich in Harburg fahren wollen, und 20:30 ist ja ein prima zeit, also bin ich das nächst mal dabei.
Gruss
Nat


----------



## two2one (3. Februar 2004)

or not, 
think about it,

We Shall Not Be Moved

Nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (3. Februar 2004)

and the Battel begins...


----------



## entry (3. Februar 2004)

two2one - ist das hier ein Monolog?


----------



## two2one (3. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> two2one - ist das hier ein Monolog?



Jetzt ist es ein Dialoge...
Wolte nur das thread nicht verschwinden lassen.
 
Nat


----------



## entry (3. Februar 2004)

Was anderes.
heute noch wer Bock auf nen Nightride?


----------



## two2one (3. Februar 2004)

Also meine accus laden nicht so schnell auf.. aber ich hatte gegen morgen nichts


----------



## entry (4. Februar 2004)

OK, wann und wo? Ich muss bis 19.oo Uhr arbeiten und wohne beim Michel.


----------



## entry (4. Februar 2004)

So ich fahre jetzt bei dem NR in Timmendorf mit...
Sorry, aber da wollte ich schon immer mal mit fahren. Und heute hat sich eine Gelegenheit ergeben...


----------



## two2one (4. Februar 2004)

iss ja nicht weiter schlimm, solte heute abend so wie so eigentlich was für die arbeit tuen.   

viel spass
Nat


----------



## two2one (8. Februar 2004)

Ok Kinder
Wie sehts' aus diese woche???  
Morgen kann ich nicht aber danach  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (8. Februar 2004)

Donnerstag soll das Wetter besser werden! Siehe www.wetter.com 
Würde dann auch mitfahren!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Rabbit (9. Februar 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag soll das Wetter besser werden! Siehe www.wetter.com


Mensch Andre, Du mußt bei WETTER.COM aber auch auf *Hamburg* klicken, nicht auf *Palma* !!! 
Zumindest wird bei mir von WETTER.COM für die ganze Woche 80% Regenrisiko angezeigt 
OK, es wird wieder etwas wärmer, aber die netten 12°C der letzten Woche werden leider noch nicht wieder erreicht 

Mal sehen, vielleicht fahre ich ja am Donnerstag auch mal meinen ersten Nightride in den HaBe!

cu,
Harry


----------



## two2one (9. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Andre, Du mußt bei WETTER.COM aber auch auf *Hamburg* klicken, nicht auf *Palma* !!!
> Zumindest wird bei mir von WETTER.COM für die ganze Woche 80% Regenrisiko angezeigt
> 
> cu,
> Harry



Na ja 80% ist doch besser als 100%, verleicht gibts schnee, das ware nicht schlecht


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Hab jetzt erstmal einen Termin für Mi. eingetragen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hab jetzt erstmal einen Termin für Mi. eingetragen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Kommt heute etwa keiner, alle noch nicht wieder trocken vom letzten Wocheende?


----------



## madbull (11. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt heute etwa keiner, alle noch nicht wieder trocken vom letzten Wocheende?


Wenn du mich abholst und wieder nach Hause bringst bin ich dabei!     

Hier scheint übrigens gerade die Sonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mich abholst und wieder nach Hause bringst bin ich dabei!
> 
> Hier scheint übrigens gerade die Sonne...



Is´dann doch ein bischen weit   Aber ich werd wohl morgen wieder kommen


----------



## entry (11. Februar 2004)

ich bin leider gerade am kränkeln und werde am Samstag erstmal in den Wintersport fahren... Da will ich wieder gesund sein...


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin leider gerade am kränkeln und werde am Samstag erstmal in den Wintersport fahren... Da will ich wieder gesund sein...



Also Harry, gib dir einen Ruck


----------



## Buddy (11. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Also Harry, gib dir einen Ruck



Hehe, das Leben eines "Raser's" ist einsam


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, das Leben eines "Raser's" ist einsam



Letzte Woche hast du mich noch aus Bremser verspottet.


----------



## Rabbit (11. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Also Harry, gib dir einen Ruck


Sorry, aber ich habe heute leider keine Zeit. Wir sehen uns aber vermutlich morgen in Timmendorf, wenn ich mich nicht entschließen sollte doch mal in den HaBes zu "nightriden"


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

Was ist denn nu mit morgen in den HaBe´s? Ist der Termin geheim um mich davon fernzuhalten?


----------



## Buddy (11. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche hast du mich noch aus Bremser verspottet.



Nenenenenene, das waren die Mädels. Ich bin noch nie mit Dir gefahren und werde es wohl auch nie   

Ich hab übrigens gestern ein Ladegerät für meinen Akku bestellt und freue mich schon auf den ersten Nightride, sei es in Timmendorf oder den HaBe...


----------



## OBRADY (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo....
Also Robertwir meinten wirklich RASER nicht BREMSER.....

Fahre aber gerne noch mal mit...."Frau" wächst ja mit ihren Aufgaben  

Bis hoffentlich demnächst in den HaBes..

Gruß Anja


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Kommt heute wirklich keiner? Ok, dann lassen wir das eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (11. Februar 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Bis hoffentlich demnächst in den HaBes..


Wie wäre es denn morgen um 18:30 Uhr Kärtner Hütte? 
Dann wären wir zusammen mit Robert schon zu dritt und Meik geht in Timmendorf leer aus  
Wäre dann endlich mal mein erster Nirghtride in den HaBe.
Ich trage mal einen Termin im LMB ein!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (11. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn morgen um 18:30 Uhr Kärtner Hütte?




Wenn das wetter morgen mitspielt bin ich dabei.
Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Sanz (11. Februar 2004)

Na Harry,
war meine Prognose doch nicht so schlecht? Du mußt eben nur diese komischen schwarz-weiß Bilder, die so aussehen wie Röntgenbilder richtig deuten.   Werde morgen mit meiner Wenigkeit die Anzahl auf aktuell 2 erhöhen.

Heute habe ich leider was auf'm Zettel.  

Bis dann  
Andre


----------



## OBRADY (11. Februar 2004)

Na Ihr!

Nightride in Harburg hört sich prima an. Zeit hätte ich auch.
Aber mit der Beleuchtung haut das ja wohl nicht so hin.

Meine Sigma Ellipsoid-Klemmleuchte ist da wohl etwas unpassend....
Obwohl in Timmendorf ging es eigentlich auch ganz gut.( Im Schein meiner Mitfahrer)

schaun wir mal...Lust hätte ich schön....wenn das Wetter mitspielt....

Gruß Anja


----------



## Rabbit (12. Februar 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das wetter morgen mitspielt bin ich dabei.


Jaja, wenn das Wörtchen WENN nicht wär ... 
Das wird heute Abend sicher mal wieder 'ne große Sauerei 
Da ich aber mein Bike eh schon im Kofferaum habe und sich langsam auch schon wieder Entzugserscheinungen einstellen  werde ich wohl auf jeden Fall fahren!


----------



## Catsoft (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ja das wird wohl eine Sauerei. Das 1. Rad hab ich schon kaputt bekommen, aber das nächste ist schon im "Rad"raum meines spanischen Stiers. Ich sach nur "Torro"  

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Die Strecken sind ja nachts auch eher einfach. Für "richtige" Trails ist es nachts eh nicht so geeignet.


----------



## Rabbit (12. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Die Strecken sind ja nachts auch eher einfach. Für "richtige" Trails ist es nachts eh nicht so geeignet.


Was zu beweisen wäre ... habe ja schließlich wieder mein Spaßbike dabei


----------



## NoFunAtAll (12. Februar 2004)

Sorry, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr zu putzen als zu fahren.

Aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## bofh_marc (12. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mir gestern meine Gabel eingebaut und haette wohl Lust. 
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich ohne Panne im Wald ankomme. Wenn ich nicht da bin, hat mich also entweder meine Lust verlassen oder ich schiebe mit technischem Defekt nach hause...

Marc

@ NFAA

Brauchst Dein XT Schaltwerk nicht mehr anbieten, das gehoert jetzt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (12. Februar 2004)

Viel Spaß ihr Nightrider....
Anja


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal wieder einen Termin für die HaBe´s bei Nacht reingestellt   Werde versuchen diesmal jede Wurzel langsam zu umfahren   Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja jegliche Federung zuhause zu lassen....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## NoFunAtAll (16. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich hab mal wieder einen Termin für die HaBe´s bei Nacht reingestellt   Werde versuchen diesmal jede Wurzel langsam zu umfahren   Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja jegliche Federung zuhause zu lassen....
> 
> Gruß
> Robert




Ich komme mit, behalte mir aber vor bei schlechtem Wetter noch abzusagen


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich plane schon den nächsten Ride durch die HaBe´s bei Nacht 
Wie schaut es am Freitag aus? Ich würde dann allerdings eher etwas früher (17.30-18 Uhr) los. Gibt es Mitfahrer?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## NoFunAtAll (17. Februar 2004)

Hi

War echt nett eben. Super Wetter, schöne Strecke, gutes Tempo und wir Bemerkenswert war noch der Gastauftritt von rabbit! (Vorsicht Insider!!  )

Freitag wäre ich wieder dabei.
17:30 fände ich ok. 18Uhr würde aber auch gehen.
Vielleicht kommen dann ja mehr mit.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ja, Rabbit hat sich gestern beim Tempomachen fast überschlagen  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (18. Februar 2004)

Ob das wohl derselbe Rabbit war, der mir hier Sonntag bei meinem Nightride erst kaum entkommen ist in der schmalen Auffahrt zum Ufer und dann wie üblich lemming-like auf die Kante zu ist...?!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das wohl derselbe Rabbit war, der mir hier Sonntag bei meinem Nightride erst kaum entkommen ist in der schmalen Auffahrt zum Ufer und dann wie üblich lemming-like auf die Kante zu ist...?!


Sicher nicht, aber auf jeden Fall einer meiner zahlreichen Familienmitglieder!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2004)

So, ich hab einen neuen Termin für den Freitag um 17.30 reingestellt. Bitte tragt euch bis morgen früh ein, sonnst streiche ich den Termin wieder. Alleine in den HaBe´s ist mir zu gefährlich (Neee, nicht wegen deiner Verwanden, Rabbit   )

Gruß
Robert


----------



## entry (23. Februar 2004)

Bin wieder da...
Wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal?
Habe 10 Tage auf den 2tausendern rund um Kitzbühel auf den Brettern, die die Welt bedeuten gestanden. Skifoan! Und nun hab ich Monster-Mega-Ober-Riesen-Grosse rote Blutkörperchen....   

Also wer hat Lust auf eine Nachttour? Sagt mir einfach wann und wo und ich bin dabei...

Grüsse,
Jan

Zusatz: Ich muss immer bis 19.oo Uhr arbeiten...


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder da...
> Wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal?
> Habe 10 Tage auf den 2tausendern rund um Kitzbühel auf den Brettern, die die Welt bedeuten gestanden. Skifoan! Und nun hab ich Monster-Mega-Ober-Riesen-Grosse rote Blutkörperchen....
> 
> ...



Na da haben wir ja Glück gehabt   
Ich hab gestern einen Termin für morgen um 19.00 reingestellt, ich muß schließlich wieder früh aufstehen. Hoffe mein schlimmer Finger ist bis morgen wieder ok, bin heute morgen meine Treppe runter gepurzelt    Freu mich auf eine ruhge Runde in den HaBe´s  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (23. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte auch gerade zum Schreiben angesetzt, aber da ist Robert mir schon zuvorgekommen... 
Passt Dir 19:00 Uhr oder geht es gar nicht?

Ich habe auch nen kaputten Finger, bin gestern beim Brot Schneiden abgerutscht. AUA    So sieht es fast aus...

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (24. Februar 2004)

Hab den Termin für heute gestrichen! Soll noch Schnee geben


----------



## Lupi (24. Februar 2004)

Schnee nicht , aber es regnet fürchterlich.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mal mit Bildern aus ?


----------



## Rabbit (24. Februar 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es eigentlich mal mit Bildern aus ?


Naja, dafür werde ich wohl mal wieder einen NR in den HaBe mitfahren müssen und meinem vergangenem Benutzertitel (Fotoadmiral der Big6!) alle Ehre machen 
Wenn ich doch nur nicht immer die Cam vergessen würde


----------



## entry (24. Februar 2004)

F.i.c.k.n, dieses Wetter geht mir tierisch auf die Eier!!! Wie soll man denn so fit werden? DRECK!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> F.i.c.k.n, dieses Wetter geht mir tierisch auf die Eier!!! Wie soll man denn so fit werden? DRECK!!!


Nun komm mal wieder runter, Jan, Montag war doch super Bikewetter (Foto-Bericht folgt noch von Meik) 
Ausserdem hast Du dir deine Frage doch bereits selbst beantwortet. Sofern ich richtig informiert bin soll doch die Tätigkeit deines einleitenden Wortes, in regelmäßiger Häufigkeit praktiziert, auch sehr zur Fitness beitragen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## HeinerFD (24. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> F.i.c.k.n, dieses Wetter geht mir tierisch auf die Eier!!! Wie soll man denn so fit werden? DRECK!!!



für noch nicht mal MÄRZ sieht´s bei dir doch schon einigermaßen gut aus. oder verwechsele ich dich da mit irgendjemandem?   

Heiner


----------



## entry (25. Februar 2004)

Harry und Heiner: Ich kann zu beiden Einträgen nur sagen dass es sich hierbei um verwechselungen handeln muss.  

Harry: Woher hast du diese Informationen? Gibt es hier bei mir einen Maulwurf? Wer hat geredet? Los sag schon!  

Montag hat die Telekom uns in der Agentur *mal wieder* für einen halben Tag den Saft abgedreht. Tolle Techniker haben die Jungs, die machen jedes mal mehr kaputt als heil! Was, für eine Internet-Agentur, äusserst unvorteilhaft ist. Naja und da musste ich, dank der sich während meines Urlaubs angestauten Arbeit, Überstunden machen.


----------



## entry (29. Februar 2004)

Wer hat nächste Woche mal wieder Lust auf einen Nightride in den HaBes?


----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich mach mal wieder einen  Nightride durch die HaBe´s. Am Mi. um 18.30. Steht auch im LMB

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (1. März 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe. Hab im Moment ein wenig mehr zu tun... Trag mich mal nicht fest im LMB ein. 

Gruss Marc


----------



## NoFunAtAll (2. März 2004)

Hallo Robert

Wenn es nicht regnet komme ich mit.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe. Hab im Moment ein wenig mehr zu tun... Trag mich mal nicht fest im LMB ein.
> 
> Gruss Marc


Hast ja mein Handynummer


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2004)

Hallo!
Hab für Mitwoch mal wieder einen Termin in den LMB gestellt. Dürfte einer der letztetn Termine in diesem Winter sein 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (8. März 2004)

Ich bin wohl nicht dabei. Der Boden ist bestimmt zu matschig und ausserdem muesste ich dann noch mal meine Lampe flottmachen. Ich glaube, das lohnt erst naechsten Winter wieder. 

Viel Spass
Marc

PS: Bist Du eigentlich in Hitzacker gefahren?


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wohl nicht dabei. Der Boden ist bestimmt zu matschig und ausserdem muesste ich dann noch mal meine Lampe flottmachen. Ich glaube, das lohnt erst naechsten Winter wieder.
> 
> Viel Spass
> Marc
> ...



Hallo!
Schade  Aber es geht jetzt definitiv zu Ende mit den Nightrides...

Neee, bei uns war um 10 Uhr noch nicht geräumt  , da hatte ich keine Lust da hin zu fahren.

Gruß
Robert


----------

